# CONCERNS with THK food...



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

HI Everyone:
I've been feeding the honeset kitchen dog food now for prob.
four months/or more before finding out through the small print so to speak
that it is LOW (lite as they like to call it)... on FATS and PROTEINS.

Well thats NOT good!!!!
I'm thinking of switching to the ZiwiPeak as a additional to THK, or
feeding it only to my Chi.

Any LONG TIME feeders of it out there that can attribute to it( Ziwipeak)performance?? 
It is very expensive, so I am expecting Alot of benifits from it...
Is it all it claims to be, or any negs. in the fine print so to speak...??...
Thank you...
~Blessings to each. HUGS!!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

I've been feeding exclusively since October and i've noticed many improvements in my pair, things like coat smoothness, less tartar build up AS FAST, weight maintenance. Before that we were feeding Wellness Kibble, small breed.

That said, are there other options? Of course and ziwi is a great alternative. Frankly if you started a dogfood debate you could debate till the end of time 

For me and why it works, my boys stomach does not tolerate just anything and i've had such success with this that I don't switch them up often. I do supplment though with things like yogurt, cottage cheese, etc. different added proteins and I know my husband spoils them with a lick or two of organic peanut butter (their favorite) which has fat it in, so perhaps I haven't noticed a lack of fat because of the supplements I use, which have fats as well.

**edit - which formula do you use? They vary from flavor I know, and also there is a chart somewhere online that shows how much gets absorbed of each nutrient based on what it has etc. i'll see if I can find it.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

Hi Amandarose:
I also give additional things such as organic yogurt, cottage cheese
sometimes, chicken, turkey. 
No, I'm not debateing the dog food, simply explaining a little
what I found out, how I feel, what I've noticed with my Chi.
For sure, dog food can be debated all the day long and still the same
outcome. LOL... Just needing to know how long time users of z.p
feel about it with there chi's. I've read alot of great things about it,
but I like to hear consumers comments, before I ever make decisions.

I'm glad that yours thrive on it, I was hopeing for the same out
come with mine, but didn't seem to happen.
So, I figure between the z.p/h.k perhaps I will get the results
expected. Alot of $$ not to.

Variety of H.K I've used- Keen (don't care alot for it, too many grains),
and Embark. I looked on most of them and they pretty much said the
same. Lite on Fats/Proteins.
Thanks for responding. Hugs!!!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

Np prob, I've tried my two on ziwi but my boy has a stomach from hell so i'm staying right where we are.

Let us know where you end up!

It certainly would be nice to have an all-in-one dogfood without having to do all the switching and supplementing etc. I just meant debate as a general term, like discuss pros and cons, not confrontational or anything.


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

FWIW ... here is an approximate "guaranteed analysis" of a "RAW" meal fed to a dog... 
crude protein min 15.0%
crude fat min 9.0%
crude fiber max 2.0%
moisture max 70.0%

surprising, eh? b'c all kibbles, and prepared foods (THK) are higher than that... 

In THK your dog is actually eating a nutritionally available meal. Just because the "guaranteed analysis" on a bag of kibble says it's got 35% protein, it doesn't mean your dog gets that out of it. It doesn't. End of story. No way, no how. So the key is to be feeding a nutrionally available diet, which THK is. So is Ziwipeak. But any kibble out there has over-inflated percentages of "nutrients" so the dog gets SOME. 

You need to realize your dog is a dog, and it likely ALWAYS will seem hungry, no matter what you feed. I know mine do!


----------



## Amandarose531 (Aug 9, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> FWIW ... here is an approximate "guaranteed analysis" of a "RAW" meal fed to a dog...
> crude protein min 15.0%
> crude fat min 9.0%
> crude fiber max 2.0%
> moisture max 70.0%


This is exactly what I was thinking of, I remember seeing it the first time and thinking woah that's way lower than kibble but after a little more reading I found pretty much what you said, inflated and such.


----------



## pmum (Oct 17, 2010)

It says lite on the Fats/Proteins on thrive also,
but after doing some reading/thinking, perhaps,,,
I could put him on the THRIVE. Does NOt have the 
highest protein but,, does have the highest
calorie per cup. Being 510 and its still gluten free, flax free,
no potatoes.

Glory be if I just found my solution... LOL...
That would be Fantastic!!!

Anyone wanting to put in there two cents worth... PLEASE DO!!!
Blessings/HUGS to all.


----------



## HollieC (Dec 29, 2009)

What Flippedstars said is spot on, alot of what is in kibble is filler that they can not digest, so they can not get the nutrition from it.

If you are still worried though, you could always add in some meat to the THK to supplement it, (as long as they are not being over-fed). I think society in general has become to used to seing pets overweight and overestimate how much fat they really need.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Zoey thrives on ZP. A 2.2 lb bag last me 1 month just feeding Zoey. I do put a dab of warm water with it when I feed her.


----------

